# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Hipogonadyzm

## Gosia

Chciałabym uzyskać jakieś informacje na ten temat.
 Ciągła depresja, niechęć w młodym wieku?
Jakie kuracje są stosowane w takim przypadku, na czym dokładnie to polega, ale tu proszę o wypowiedź nieencyklopedyczną.
Dziękuje.

----------

